# Death



## skunkushybrid (Jun 29, 2007)

A subject never far from anyone's mind, even when we think we've forgotten, it is a thought that will always be there.


There are many on this site that are afraid (sorry if this seems insulting) of death. I suppose, deep, deep down I am one of them. Unless you TRULY believe in some sort of god, we are all doomed to become worm food. Well we are ALL doomed to become worm food, it's just that the religous amongst you don't realise it yet.

I believe in human energy. We are alive, and we give off energy. Is this a soul?

Buddhists will have you believe that the self and thought are two separate things. This would also indicate belief in a soul.

Although I know that the self is merely one thought, there are those that believe it is something more... divine(?).

I have been unconscious twice in my life. UNCONSCIOUS, look at the very word... WITHOUT CONSCIOUSNESS. This is deeper than sleep. YOU are quite simply dead, yet your body is still alive. This is not a place of dreams, it is not even a place of memory or time, it is no place at all.

We can experience death quite easily by making ourselves unconscious. This is truly without thought. Any of you that have been lucky enough to experience this (especially if you were out for longer than 10 mins) will have experienced death, or at least a taste of. You remember nothing because there isn't anything to remember. You wake up, memory comes back quite quick and the last thing you remember is the point just before lights out. The mind, shuts down.


----------



## budman226 (Jun 29, 2007)

very true ive been unconscience a few times and it is a very wierd yet nice feeling. you do sort of get an idea of what it would be like to be dead, you may be out for less than a minute and it feels like an eternity, you wake up and feel like youve been out all night. you feel disoriented, you have memory loss, you may even wake up and not even realize how you got there in the first place but all in all it is a very eye opening experience


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jun 29, 2007)

i had an experence not so long ago before my nan passed away, she was in hospital after a bad fall aged 95,she recovered and whilst being in hospital, tried to go toilet through the night on them whealchairs with loo's on. the nurse didn't put the brakes on so wen she sat down she fell again, breaking her hip!!! could this get any worse, she needed surgery because of this. just about pulled through it, When i went to see her after she was saying weird things like she has seen the other side and to watch out for certain people.don't be affraid she say's holding my hand i'll be there one day. i try not to think about death to much, i just don't wanna leave behind people i love. and not being able to see wat becomes of my family. im only 26 so hopefully got a long time left. but i guess wen its time to go its time to go!

R.I.P NAN XXXXX


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 29, 2007)

> I believe in human energy. We are alive, and we give off energy. Is this a soul?


OK, when I fart, it gives off energy. Is my fart's energy a soul?



> UNCONSCIOUS, look at the very word... WITHOUT CONSCIOUSNESS. This is deeper than sleep. YOU are quite simply dead, yet your body is still alive. This is not a place of dreams, it is not even a place of memory or time, it is no place at all.


Even when you're unconscious your brain is still functioning. You're still alive. I don't agree that this is a good example of experiencing death. But I guess it's the closest thing we have.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 29, 2007)

Your brain, yes... but consciously you are dead. Isn't this the most important?

There are machines that can keep our heart beating, yet we have no consciousness. Is this still life?

We are our consciousness, without it we are dead. It makes no difference if our bodies are still alive as it and the brain are merely a home for OURSELVES. Which is conscious thought.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 29, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> OK, when I fart, it gives off energy. Is my fart's energy a soul?
> 
> 
> Yes. It is the soul of your digested food.


----------



## chips (Jun 29, 2007)

hi all

So what about when someone is so polaxed that they are not conscious of thier actions, and have no memory of what they had done ?


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 29, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> OK, when I fart, it gives off energy. Is my fart's energy a soul?
> 
> 
> 
> Even when you're unconscious your brain is still functioning. You're still alive. I don't agree that this is a good example of experiencing death. But I guess it's the closest thing we have.


yea i agree..the closest thing to being dead is..being dead and brought back..untill we die we cant compare it to anything....
i do believe in God..but not the Bible..i believe in a supreme being somewhere out there..your right skunk all humans have energy but what happenes to that energy when we die?does it die with us?i dunno..i wish i knew..i like to think that your energy never dies..whether it goes to a spiritual place or exists through the people we knew while we were alive..while our bodies might go to become worm food i believe the good part of us goes somewhere deserving...at least i hope 
respsect


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 29, 2007)

*Im no scientist....correct me please if Im wrong....But isnt energy constant? It may change or be redirected or stored...but isnt it a constant? I remember in science classes discussing this. All my instructors taught that energy was constant...its not created...nor does it disappear. *

*If thats the case...when you die....your soul or energy goes into something else. Maybe another baby being born....or maybe a tree. Who knows. But going by the theory that energy is constant.....its going somewhere on this physical plane....as this is where energy resides.*

*Maybe thats why those who believe in reincarnation believe the way they do.*

*Deep question, Skunk......good post.*


----------



## tehgod2696 (Jun 29, 2007)

In all honestly, I think our consciousness is part of our brain. I think Francis Crick (credited for finding the shape of DNA and whatnot) wrote a book and did a lot of studies trying to prove this (he had some good evidence but died before coming to any real conclusion i think... i may be wrong). From what I can gather, death is just like getting knocked out, except for the waking up part. But who knows


----------



## pandabear (Jun 29, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Im no scientist....correct me please if Im wrong....But isnt energy constant? It may change or be redirected or stored...but isnt it a constant? I remember in science classes discussing this. All my instructors taught that energy was constant...its not created...nor does it disappear. *
> 
> *If thats the case...when you die....your soul or energy goes into something else. Maybe another baby being born....or maybe a tree. Who knows. But going by the theory that energy is constant.....its going somewhere on this physical plane....as this is where energy resides.*
> 
> ...


 
HA! you are right my friend, but your stored energy becomes worm food, its called decompasition eventually you will become oil

its not as fancy but still the same principal


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 29, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *If thats the case...when you die....your soul or energy goes into something else. Maybe another baby being born....or maybe a tree. Who knows. But going by the theory that energy is constant.....its going somewhere on this physical plane....as this is where energy resides.*


 
I would like to think this is true.....that our spirits only animate these physical bodies, and that when the body dies your spirit passes on to somewhere/someone else.

I am not dead set on this or anything. This subject is really hard to form a solid opinion on, as you actually have to die to find out what happens.

Like I said...I would like to believe in re-incarnation, but I fear the only place you go when you die is in the ground.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 30, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> This subject is really hard to form a solid opinion on, as you actually have to die to find out what happens.


This is my point. death is unconsciousness, only permenant. When we are knocked out we are experiencing loss of consciousness or mind death. yes, our bodies may still be alive but our minds are dead.


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> This is my point. death is unconsciousness, only permenant. When we are knocked out we are experiencing loss of consciousness or mind death. yes, our bodies may still be alive but our minds are dead.


 
if your mind is dead whats telling your heart to beat?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 30, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> if your mind is dead whats telling your heart to beat?


of course ur mind doesnt have to be dead to experience unconsciousness. but if u can be unconscious while alive, its a natural assumption to think u stop perceiving when u die. if damaging a specific part of ur brain causes unconsciousness, being completely brain dead should do the same thing.

so why are so many ppl afraid of death?

my guess: paranoia


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 1, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> if your mind is dead whats telling your heart to beat?


just think about it for a moment. i really cannot be bothered explaining again what I've already written. If you don't get it now, then you never will.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

lmao. morning skunkushy!!!! yeah its to early to be re explaining. oh skunkushy can you re explain that hydro method again!!! 

only joking!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 1, 2007)

lol. good to see a chirpy face in the morning... even if it is invisible.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

lol ty, i wouldn't say chipry just stoned and happy! its transplantation day for me. my plants go under there 400 watter today. but i got to kill my first ever male!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 1, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> lol ty, i wouldn't say chipry just stoned and happy! its transplantation day for me. my plants go under there 400 watter today. but i got to kill my first ever male!!!


have fun... I know what you mean though, killing such sturdy plants can be difficult at first. You'll get used to it.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 2, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> just think about it for a moment. i really cannot be bothered explaining again what I've already written. If you don't get it now, then you never will.


i dunno it seems like a bad example to me..its hard for me sometimes to get people without actually being face to face thats why i asked.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 2, 2007)

i am not afraid of death at all. fuck death. when it happens, i wont be conscious of anything at all. 

my loved ones will be sad at the loss of one of the nicest, coolest, most attractive person they know, but that's their problem not mine. 

live out loud, the largest you can while your alive and it won't bother you a bit.

i am a little discombobulated at the thought of being in a coma or worse, a vegitative state...aware but unable to move or communicate. that would suck WAY worse then death.


----------



## CBTSCSDSPI (Jul 4, 2007)

I've never been afraid of death, and I'm not trying to sound high and mighty, but I've always thought it was weird when people say they're afraid of it. I believe there's something after death, but I also believe in reincarnation. Like a person dies, goes somewhere... while they look after their loved ones they left behind, then they come back. I guess lol.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Your brain, yes... but consciously you are dead. Isn't this the most important?
> 
> There are machines that can keep our heart beating, yet we have no consciousness. Is this still life?
> 
> We are our consciousness, without it we are dead. It makes no difference if our bodies are still alive as it and the brain are merely a home for OURSELVES. Which is conscious thought.


no if you are without concience then i would say your that your a vegetable, and who knows what that is?... its a mentally retarded person incapable of wiping its own ass... yes definitly the closest a human being can come to death without actually being there, no offense to anyone i have mentally retarded people in my family, just stating my opinion


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 4, 2007)

Correction on the statement regarding Buddhism in the first post:

Self and thought are not two different things. Thought is a tool of the self (this is very similar to what Schopenhauer was talking about when he said that intellect is a tool of the will). Buddhists also introduce a third thing, the true self - what you actually are apart from your ego (ego, or the self, which would include the tools thereof, including your physical body).


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

dumbassdrummer said:


> Correction on the statement regarding Buddhism in the first post:
> 
> Self and thought are not two different things. Thought is a tool of the self (this is very similar to what Schopenhauer was talking about when he said that intellect is a tool of the will). Buddhists also introduce a third thing, the true self - what you actually are apart from your ego (ego, or the self, which would include the tools thereof, including your physical body).


My leg is a tool of my body, yet they are still different things. I can lose my leg but still have my body.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

I hate to discuss politics or religion, but here goes.
All my life, (I am almsot 60 years old) I've been a TRUTH SEEKER, and I own and have read several hundred books on this very subject. 
I would suggest that anyone who read at least 3 or 4 books on Reincarnation, I mean really read 3 or 4 *DIFFERENT* *books* on Reincarnation, they would then accept it. It's easier to talk about _Death _and _God_ and _Life After Death_ in generalizations, but if you really read and research the subjects in depth with open minds, instead of having the attitude of "well, I heard that blah, blah, blah" then I say TRUTH can be found.

For example I see mightly oak trees die and come back to life in cycles. I suggest that we or our souls or spirits, I should say, do too.
I've read dozens of books on *past life regressions* and people being hypnotised and told to recall being in the womb before birth. They always describe being in the mother's belly, the floating, hearing the heartbeat, etc. Then they are asked to describe BEFORE being in the belly, and they always have an answer, even if they are non -believers. They can always recall a previous life time! Why ? How?
I've tripped on LSD and mushrooms and peyote buttons hundreds of times, and I saw there exist other realities, other worlds, and other diminsions. I've had dozens of "out of the body" experiences too, to realize that "I" or the "me" can leave this body and still exist. 
Just like the DREAM WORLD while we sleep is one reality, there are other realities, and some of those are while we are alive and conscious, some are alive and unconscious, but some are after death.

I am certain I have lived before, I paid $250 in 1979 to be hypnotised and reminded of my past lifes. That was an amazing awesome experience and it explained some of the reasons I am like what I am like now.
I am certain I will live again after death too.
I have Faith based on KNOWLEDGE and Experience and Education. I sort of feel sorry for those that do not have that Faith. I have read that FAITH is believing in the unseen, but I have seen and I do belevie.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2007)

*I am not the least bit religious but I do strongly believe in GOD. We are all just energy and energy can't be destroyed. It just changes form. I believe being unconscious is nothing like death. I've experienced both unconsciousness and death and they are like nothing alike. With death you no longer have an ego but you have ultimate consciousness and you are most accutely aware that you are not only in the presense of God but become part of that devine energy. I don't fear death. I fear people and how I am going to die.*
*It's not something easy to explain but others that have experienced it know what I am talking about.*
*I have always found this subject fascinating.*


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2007)

*I also believe in reincarnation and feel the same.*



CBTSCSDSPI said:


> I've never been afraid of death, and I'm not trying to sound high and mighty, but I've always thought it was weird when people say they're afraid of it. I believe there's something after death, but I also believe in reincarnation. Like a person dies, goes somewhere... while they look after their loved ones they left behind, then they come back. I guess lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2007)

*Wow Roseman. I am so with you on this. I also have experienced the same while doing various drugs and have had out-of-body experiences. I have experienced many levels of consciousness and not only think but know there is another world or life after this one. Believing is having faith in the unknown and unseen but I have experienced enough that I also don't have to go by blind faith alone.*
*Very impressive reading. I find this topic endlessly fascinating. *
*It's nice to know others that feel the same.  *


Roseman said:


> I hate to discuss politics or religion, but here goes.
> All my life, (I am almsot 60 years old) I've been a TRUTH SEEKER, and I own and have read several hundred books on this very subject.
> I would suggest that anyone who read at least 3 or 4 books on Reincarnation, I mean really read 3 or 4 *DIFFERENT* *books* on Reincarnation, they would then accept it. It's easier to talk about _Death _and _God_ and _Life After Death_ in generalizations, but if you really read and research the subjects in depth with open minds, instead of having the attitude of "well, I heard that blah, blah, blah" then I say TRUTH can be found.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah! Lacy! a New Age Sister.
I agree 100% with every word you said. I fear a painful agonizing death, but I do not fear death anymore than I fear moving to a dfferent house to live in. 
lacy, do you read a lot? And can you tell me yur age range?
I'm just curious.
I have made a life long study of this, as a Thruth Seeker, AND well, I had the blinders on for most of my life TO ANY OTHER SUBJECT. it used to almost consume me. My most valuable possessons are my books, none are Fiction and all are about WHY AM I HERE? WHERE DID I COME FROM? WHAT IS RELIGION? WHAT IS GOD? 
Some of my favorite are THE HISTORY OF GOD and THE HISTORY OF RELIGION. I am an avid student of Edgar Cayce and the German Mystic Christian Rosicrucians. I am also a student of astrology and I delved in MAJIK but ran from it after I got into it. 
Peace and Joy be your companions,


----------



## ozstone (Jul 5, 2007)

Would not want to come back as a penis tho, Imagine that.

You only got one Eye and you cant see out of it, 
You live too close to an asshole,
Your closest neighbours are nuts, and your best friend is a pussy.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2007)

*Yes! I am a 'new age' sister indeed.*
*OMG yes I have sooooo many books and tapes and CD's about these types of subjects.*
*I also enjoy Edgar Cayce but love to listen to Wayne Dyer , Deepak Chopra, Marianne Williamson, Louise Hay, and so many others. My novels come and go but my spirituality library just keeps growing.*
*Wayne Dyer is a psychiatrist who really has some great books. You can even observe his own transition as he went from writing about egos to writing about souls and spiritualism.*
*Deepak Chopra is just a genious. He is a bit difficult to understand vocally but he too is a world leader chemist who dove into spirituality. *
*A Course in Miracles is a very involved course on learning to change one's mind to higher consciousness but it is a bit too difficult for me. Still.*
*I love this stuff. We should exchange some book ideas and suggestions.*
*That would be awesome.*



Roseman said:


> Ah! Lacy! a New Age Sister.
> I agree 100% with every word you said. I fear a painful agonizing death, but I do not fear death anymore than I fear moving to a dfferent house to live in.
> lacy, do you read a lot? And can you tell me yur age range?
> I'm just curious.
> ...


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 5, 2007)

Death is inevitable, so why fear it?

I don't understand how some of you think that when we die, we float up into the cloudy kingdom and chill with God. I mean, maybe it just comforts you, and hey, if it does, then so be it.

And reincarnation. LOL.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 5, 2007)

jacgrass420 said:


> no if you are without concience then i would say your that your a vegetable, and who knows what that is?... its a mentally retarded person incapable of wiping its own ass... yes definitly the closest a human being can come to death without actually being there, no offense to anyone i have mentally retarded people in my family, just stating my opinion


 
no his whatever it is is bullshit...hes saying that when your unconscious you mind is dead..and when i asked him about it..well you saw the response lol..bullshit also...id just like to hear him explain what a coma patient is...i mean their unconscious..yet theres so many people that have been in one that come out and say they could smell their moms perfume next to them or heard something from the tv..just because your knocked out does not mean your mind is dead its crazy..if your mind was dead..so is your body.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dear LACY,
I think RELIGION is like GROWING Pot, especially on this site.
There are many people who want to talk about, discuss it and debate it, but have not studied or experienced it and could not answer 3 questions about it, if asked. 
I 'm no expert on GROWing, it is not my expertise.
But I have studied and studied religion, I don't want to be wrong there.
I 've taken several college courses on Religion and Philosophy. I have studied for 38 years to form my opinions and beliefs. I base my beliefs on tons of research and study, and experience, and not just on "what I hope" or "guess at" .
Everyone has their right to theri opinions, I agree. But I more appreciate a well informed, educated opinion.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ouch! That sounds pretty bitter.  *
*I couldn't disagree more. It sounds pretty friggin' insensitive. Being that you have someone with that condition, you'd think you'd have more compassion.*
*Just my opinion.*



jacgrass420 said:


> no if you are without concience then i would say your that your a vegetable, and who knows what that is?... its a mentally retarded person incapable of wiping its own ass... yes definitly the closest a human being can come to death without actually being there, no offense to anyone i have mentally retarded people in my family, just stating my opinion


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> Dear LACY,
> I think RELIGION is like GROWING Pot, especially on this site.
> There are many people who want to talk about, discuss it and debate it, but have not studied or experienced it and could not answer 3 questions about it, if asked.
> I 'm no expert on GROWing, it is not my expertise.
> ...


why not go with what you feel in your heart??why only believe in something because its a fact..then there is no room for hope or faith which it what keeps some people alive


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 5, 2007)

How can an opinion be well informed and educated if it isn't based on facts?

What are your beliefs Roseman? I'm guessing you're christian, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 5, 2007)

*Yes I agree. Both are risky topics.*
*I am also no expert in growing or religion but the experiences that I have had are more real than mere everyday reality so why would I question it?*
*I've never studied religion but find reading about different religions very interesting. I even find the Mennonites interesting but I'm not gonna join. LOL!*
*The course in miracles is just a HUGE book with 1 lesson per day. *
*I don't often talk about either subject matter but I also appreciate a well informed, educated opinion. *



Roseman said:


> Dear LACY,
> I think RELIGION is like GROWING Pot, especially on this site.
> There are many people who want to talk about, discuss it and debate it, but have not studied or experienced it and could not answer 3 questions about it, if asked.
> I 'm no expert on GROWing, it is not my expertise.
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman just because you have studied reincarnation does not make it real. You're just as bad as Ernie' with his aliens.

So at which point do we enter the new baby (vessel)? Once it is a week old? How do we do it? We just float in?

How are NEW lives formed? 

We have the wherewithal to enter a new living vessel, but not to remember it once we are born?

I'm a student of common sense, and reincarnation does not add up.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

Just because you do not understand something does not mean that it IS NOT real


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Just because you do not understand something does not mean that it IS NOT real


Where did you come from? Sheesh, that was quick.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Where did you come from? Sheesh, that was quick.


 
Even if you don't hear from me for a while, I'm still lurking.....LOL


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't debate it, I just don't. You're right about if I studied GHOSTS , or ALIENS or MAGIC or MYSTCISM, it doesn't make it real just cause I studied it. I guess I would debate it with LACY, she is informed and studied in it. 
But I do not take advise on how to lose weight from a fat person.
I can't learn how to be succsssful from failures.
You can't teach me to swim if you can't swim. 
I do not listen to advise about growing pot from people who never grew it. 
I don't debate RELIGION with people who do not have any.
I don't debate GOD with people who do not have GOD or KNOW a God or HIGHER POWER either.

ALL MAJOR religions accept and have a WORLD of SOULS or SPIRITS somewhere, waiting to be born. 
I belevie in that world myself. And I beleive we come and go there too.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I've never read such a long-winded cop-out as this before. You assume i don't know anything about reincarnation because I haven't studied it to the level you have?

It's easy to debate something with people that agree with you.

I'm not offering you advice, I asked you some questions about your beliefs. Obviously these questions were too much for you and you cop out like any other religous...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

You claim to search for truth, yet you won't listen to argument? You read books that are biased towards your subject. the authors believe, just as they want the reader too. 

You chose to believe in this subject, then you further the choice by reading book after book pertaining to it. This is not truth seeking. This is reinforcing your lie.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> .
> But I do not take advise on how to lose weight from a fat person.
> I can't learn how to be succsssful from failures.
> You can't teach me to swim if you can't swim.
> ...


 
A few of these analogies are very insulting. I can't teach you to swim if I can't swim? I'm a very good swimmer roseman. I don't need to have read the books you have, that would make me someone that agrees with you.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me say this.
My best and closet freind is an athiest. I never argue or debate him about it and I love him like a brother. He is a very good person, he'd never hurt a fly, and I respect him too.
I do not care if anyone agrees or disagrees with me. That is not my intent.
I am not trying to change or persuade anyone. 
What is VERY IMPORTANT to me, ETERNITY and MY SPIRIT might not be VERY Important to you and that is fine with me. 
I admire Cat Stevens and Muhammed Ali and they are both MUSLIMS. There are lots of JEWs and Christians, Protastants and Catholics that I admire too and have as friends. 
I do not have all the answers, and I might be possibly wrong in some of my ideas and beliefs. 
I'd add that in 1979, I was hypnotised by a total stranger , doing what was called a PAST LIFE REGRESSION. I stayed UNDER for an hour. I was told that I used to be a Benedictine monk, in a monastary whose job was to re-write books. He told me I had characteristics that I still have in this life, but he didn't know me. It was a very awesome experience. 

I belevie I lived before and I will live again. 
But No, I do not accept an OLD MAN BEARDED GOD on a throne.
I think the Baptist and Methodist and most Christian Denominations are based on ignorance, but not in a judgmental way. 
My God is much bigger and more fasinating and more powerful than that !

I also know I lived about 10 years of my life away from GOD and Religion. I lived in DEPRESSION. I hated LIFE ! It was the most wasted ten years any man could experience. Now I have God in my life daily, and I am a friend of God's. I am now the happiest man that I know. God's been Good to ME!


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 5, 2007)

you sound like youve been through some therapy 



Roseman said:


> Let me say this.
> My best and closet freind is an athiest. I never argue or debate him about it and I love him like a brother. He is a very good person, he'd never hurt a fly, and I respect him too.
> I do not care if anyone agrees or disagrees with me. That is not my intent.
> I am not trying to change or persuade anyone.
> ...


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> A few of these analogies are very insulting. I can't teach you to swim if I can't swim? I'm a very good swimmer roseman. I don't need to have read the books you have, that would make me someone that agrees with you.


ah, Bro, this debate in written words is so difficult.
Yes, if you can swim, you;'d be capable of teaching me to swim.
Those statements are just generalzations to make a point.
If you can speak French, you could teach me to speak it too. If you can not speak French, you can't teach me to speak it.........is what I meant to say.

I promise you I had no intentions of insulting you. I'd agree with you on anything before I would insult you, your ideas or beliefs.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Well, I've never read such a long-winded cop-out as this before. You assume i don't know anything about reincarnation because I haven't studied it to the level you have?
> I did not assume you don;'t know anything about reincarnation. You could be an expert on reincarnation as far as I know.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Please, just take my words with a pinch of salt. they're not as brash as they might appear.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> skunkushybrid said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've never read such a long-winded cop-out as this before. You assume i don't know anything about reincarnation because I haven't studied it to the level you have?
> ...


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You claim to search for truth, yet you won't listen to argument?
> 
> I haven't seen one word of information or arguement here argueing against REINCARNATION.
> Show me again waht you said, I can't find it.
> I'm open to read any side or opinion, for or agaisnt Reincarnation. I must of skipped over your arguement, i'll go back and see what you said in oppsed to it.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

Skunk, bro,
I was married to the Bitch from Hell for 17 years, and she left one big impression on me.
I'd rather have my tongue cut out than to argue ever again. All coins have two sides and both can be seen and argued and debated. but I won't participate in argueing. I jsut expressed my opinion by answering the question about DEATH.

I got to get back to work.


----------



## mogie (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a question about death. If someone attemps suicide why do people try to stop them? If they we so unhappy that they would rather be dead I say let them.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I hate to discuss politics or religion, but here goes.
> All my life, (I am almsot 60 years old) I've been a TRUTH SEEKER, and I own and have read several hundred books on this very subject.
> I would suggest that anyone who read at least 3 or 4 books on Reincarnation, I mean really read 3 or 4 *DIFFERENT* *books* on Reincarnation, they would then accept it. It's easier to talk about _Death _and _God_ and _Life After Death_ in generalizations, but if you really read and research the subjects in depth with open minds, instead of having the attitude of "well, I heard that blah, blah, blah" then I say TRUTH can be found.
> 
> ...


I underlined the part where you admit to joining a 'discussion'. You don't mind discussing things with lacy because she/he agrees with you. If I disagree with you this means I'm looking for an argument? I know that you're wrong, and you with all your supposed learning are afraid to answer my questions. They were merely leading questions into what i hoped (with all your learning) would become a meaningful debate.

All this learning and you want to keep it to yourself? Or is it that you believe in it so strongly that to hear arguments against it would waver your faith too much?

And you claim not to be afraid of death. Your very belief is fear itself.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

I only agreed to discussion of DEATH with Lacy cause she said or appeared to be well informed. 
I doubt that we'd, Lacy or I, both agree on much, and there is so much not known. 
I've yet to find a title for my beliefs, it is certainly not typical protastant christian. I've read a lot about different christian denominations, but they are so far off.
I do believe in esoteric and exoteric religion. That there are beliefs for some and beliefs for others. Jesus once said "why feed them meat if they can not digest milk?" and "feed them milk until they can digest the meat" and I do think there are depths or degrees of knowledge and understanding. Reincarnation ws supoposed to be a big secret back then. The GNOSTICS claimed to have that "secret knowledge" so I have persued their beliefs, although I do not agree with all of them. I'm a big student of the Theosophical Society and Madam Blavatsky. (I mispelled that I bet) They or she arrived at the same conclusions that Edgar Cayce published.


----------



## cindy2sue (Jul 5, 2007)

I Think roseman got it Right, I believe in Reincarnation. I believe you keep comeing back untill you get it right,If you are a wife beater in this life , the next life you will be the wife of a wife beater.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

rubbish. i haven't read books of the believers of this. but that's my gut reaction.

so many people tell stories of the mystic, other-worlds. whatever. nothing expressed in those books is even close to approximating proofs. just beliefs. 

smells like all the other religious baloney.


----------



## Monday Murphy (Jul 5, 2007)

Cindy2Sue.... I like the way you think !!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

cindy2sue said:


> I Think roseman got it Right, I believe in Reincarnation. I believe you keep comeing back untill you get it right,If you are a wife beater in this life , the next life you will be the wife of a wife beater.


Are you a Sikh? If not, you might as well be.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> rubbish. i haven't read books of the believers of this. but that's my gut reaction.
> 
> so many people tell stories of the mystic, other-worlds. whatever. nothing expressed in those books is even close to approximating proofs. just beliefs.
> 
> smells like all the other religious baloney.


It is actually a religion. The last post i quoted is exactly what the Sikhs believe.

What makes no sense with reincarnation is where do the NEW souls come into the equation. I mean we're all busy jumping into babies biodies, mother's wombs, mens balls whatever. When do the new souls come in?

Trouble is with this reincarnation is that it claims EVERYBODY has lived before. This is NOT possible.

What about animals, do they reincarnate? Or don't they matter?


----------



## Monday Murphy (Jul 6, 2007)

do animals have souls ? mummm


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Monday Murphy said:


> do animals have souls ? mummm


Why do you need your mum?


----------



## Roseman (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Murphey's "mummmmm" was really his "hummmmm" LOL

I don't think most people who see reincarnation as a reality really consider reincarnationg as an animal, or see animals reincarnating as people, except for the hindus in India.
I think cindy2sue is mixing KARMA and Reincarnation, which is what I accept as my religion. 
According to the Gnostics, the Rosicrucians, the Budhist, Edgar Cayce, The Theosopicals, and many others, souls or spirits are parts of THE FORCE, or parts of GOD or THE HIGHER POWER . They always existed, but not always as enities or individual souls. It is theroized that at one time, they were all ONE BODY, but not like a PHYSICAL Body. I just can't think of a better word.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 6, 2007)

Skunkushybrid, 
do you accept the existance of any HIGHER POWER or GOD? Like THE FORCE ?
I don't mean like the Jewish Jehovah God. I mean like a HIGHER FORCE that seems to rule it all?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I think Murphey's "mummmmm" was really his "hummmmm" LOL
> 
> I don't think most people who see reincarnation as a reality really consider reincarnationg as an animal, or see animals reincarnating as people, except for the hindus in India.
> I think cindy2sue is mixing KARMA and Reincarnation, which is what I accept as my religion.
> According to the Gnostics, the Rosicrucians, the Budhist, Edgar Cayce, The Theosopicals, and many others, souls or spirits are parts of THE FORCE, or parts of GOD or THE HIGHER POWER . They always existed, but not always as enities or individual souls. It is theroized that at one time, they were all ONE BODY, but not like a PHYSICAL Body. I just can't think of a better word.


All life on this planet came from one body. One protein strand, from which there was an 'explosion' of life. Different environments determined different evolutionary characteristics.

Life in itself is a magic it seems only the pagans and satanists worship. Every other religion centres on death.

I believe in life and the power of mankind. We are the higher power that you seek. The next evolutionary step is within us, and I believe this is greater CONTROL of ourselves by using more of our brain. I also believe that we must want this step for it to happen.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Roseman said:


> Skunkushybrid,
> do you accept the existance of any HIGHER POWER or GOD? Like THE FORCE ?
> I don't mean like the Jewish Jehovah God. I mean like a HIGHER FORCE that seems to rule it all?


No, only the force that is within us all. It is not there at present, not in any real terms. We must practise it, where it will lead I do not know... Godhood, I think is the eventuality of mankind.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 6, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> rubbish. i haven't read books of the believers of this. but that's my gut reaction.
> 
> so many people tell stories of the mystic, other-worlds. whatever. nothing expressed in those books is even close to approximating proofs. just beliefs.
> 
> smells like all the other religious baloney.


I guess one man's rubbish is another man's religion!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

I like your philosophy skunk.
I believe we need a worldwide conscious to ascend to godhood as you say.
What gets me is that someone can read something and just accept it as fact.
What the hell?

I believe the sharing of info on the net is the beginning of the evolution of the worlds conscious.

Maybe telepathy is in our future.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 6, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Maybe telepathy is in our future.


I believe so my friend


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I believe so my friend


it's already here, we just question it too much, make ourselves unreceptive. We pick up body language and tone and make instant calculations as to the true intentions of the person we are speaking to/or not. How often do we ignore it?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 6, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> it's already here, we just question it too much, make ourselves unreceptive. We pick up body language and tone and make instant calculations as to the true intentions of the person we are speaking to/or not. How often do we ignore it?


This is very true....the human mind holds so many possible features, yet we are oblivious how to open it up and use them.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> This is very true....the human mind holds so many possible features, yet we are oblivious how to open it up and use them.


How do we move our arm or leg? We must think about it first. 

I believe it could be this simple.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 6, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> How do we move our arm or leg? We must think about it first.
> 
> I believe it could be this simple.


I agree, the problem is getting people to understand this process. I think that if everyone on this entire planet were to try and follow this process we could achieve it


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jul 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> This is very true....the human mind holds so many possible features


what the hell does that mean?


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 6, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> what the hell does that mean?


lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 6, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> what the hell does that mean?


What I meant was the human mind is capable of much much more than we are aware of. Like telepathy and the ability to move things with your mind. We only use like 10-15% of our brain, imagine what we could do if we used just 50%.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jul 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> What I meant was the human mind is capable of much much more than we are aware of. Like telepathy and the ability to move things with your mind. We only use like 10-15% of our brain, imagine what we could do if we used just 50%.


yeah ive been hearing that 10-15% thing for years now, but what does that mean? like most of the circuitry is clean and unused?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 6, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> yeah ive been hearing that 10-15% thing for years now, but what does that mean? like most of the circuitry is clean and unused?


 
You know I'm not really sure how that works to be honest, I always imagined a section of the brain walled off or something...lol, but seriousley I've heard that there are portions of the brain that we need to "unlock" before we can use them. It's figuring out how to unlock them is the problem.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 7, 2007)

I always thought we used a third of our brain power, or we use 2 thirds something like that. Whatever it is there's still a portion of our brain that we are yet to use.

Maybe theres a neuro RECEIVER in there like what you get in radios. We know there are neuro transmitters that push thoughts around our bodies, making them move or speak.

On a radio you can turn a receiver into a transmitter just by using an extra piece of thin wire for an arieal.

I believe thought transmission and reception is a likely step in our evolutionary path. The next will be to double our life spans. The next, create energy strong enough that we can see it. The next, creation.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2007)

look at learning. you can learn as much as you want. your brain never gets full.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I believe thought transmission and reception is a likely step in our evolutionary path. The next will be to double our life spans. The next, create energy strong enough that we can see it. The next, creation.


At least we agree on something


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 7, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> At least we agree on something


We agree quite often. there is only one subject i can think of about which we disagree. Shame we had to talk about the one we disagree about first. Anyway, it's all good now.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah...you're pretty cool in my book too


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Very cool! I love reading threads like these.  *


Erniedytn said:


> Yeah...you're pretty cool in my book too


----------



## xTHEBAKERx (Sep 1, 2009)

So this year on 5/7/09 I was chillen with my friend and he decided to go to the store so i go out to his car and jump on the back as a joke he starts the car and decides to start backing up but when he noticed me he slammed on the brakes and i lost my grip and fell off the back and hit my head then he accidentally hit the gas and ran me over he called the ambulance when the ambulance finaly arived i was in a seizure they took me to the hospital which assessed that i had a severe crack from the top of my skull to the back of my skull and my brain was hemotthaging and that I had to be move to the head trauma hospital which is a 2 hour drive so the decided to life flight me while on the helicopter I was sedated and this is when i legally died(heart and brain stopped) all i remember from this part is that from this part is when the death happened it lasted for around 45 seconds and this is what i saw *everything went black then everything went white then it went black again*this might not seem that great but like they say you see your entire life flash befor your eyes and i really did see everything all my wrongs and all my rights then after everything went black again i woke up to a man above me screaming he's back then they squeezed a bag and i went back to sleep woke up 2 days later in a hospital bed with my family surrounding me and tubes hanging out of my mouth the next day i was able to go home dead and back all in 45 seconds


----------



## Roseman (Sep 1, 2009)

this thread is over two years old.


----------



## what... huh? (Sep 1, 2009)

Roseman said:


> this thread is over two years old.


Well obviously we have moved beyond topics like death. It bares no relevance whatsoever anymore. Death is so... 2007...



xTHEBAKERx said:


> So this year on 5/7/09 I was chillen with my friend and he decided to go to the store so i go out to his car and jump on the back as a joke he starts the car and decides to start backing up but when he noticed me he slammed on the brakes and i lost my grip and fell off the back and hit my head then he accidentally hit the gas and ran me over he called the ambulance when the ambulance finaly arived i was in a seizure they took me to the hospital which assessed that i had a severe crack from the top of my skull to the back of my skull and my brain was hemotthaging and that I had to be move to the head trauma hospital which is a 2 hour drive so the decided to life flight me while on the helicopter I was sedated and this is when i legally died(heart and brain stopped) all i remember from this part is that from this part is when the death happened it lasted for around 45 seconds and this is what i saw *everything went black then everything went white then it went black again*this might not seem that great but like they say you see your entire life flash befor your eyes and i really did see everything all my wrongs and all my rights then after everything went black again i woke up to a man above me screaming he's back then they squeezed a bag and i went back to sleep woke up 2 days later in a hospital bed with my family surrounding me and tubes hanging out of my mouth the next day i was able to go home dead and back all in 45 seconds



Wow. That is an incredible story. I am more interested in your interpretation of life now... not death. Lucky bastard. Lucky lucky bastard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think about death. It is the last thing on my mind. I focus on living.

I am not afraid in the least bit of dying. Whatever happens; happens. I suspect that you just die, but if there is something else - I will go along for the ride.


----------

